
EZRA KLEIN: EDITOR-IN-CHIEF - freefal67
https://samharris.org/ezra-klein-editor-chief/
======
p49k
Good summary/explanation of this drama here:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/samharris/comments/87myd2/sam_harris...](https://np.reddit.com/r/samharris/comments/87myd2/sam_harris_responds_to_ezra/dweo8ll/?ontext=3)

------
slivym
I don't know who Sam Harris is, but everything he writes seems to discredit
himself more and more. It's just basic stuff really. Like

"Klein published fringe, ideologically-driven, and cherry-picked science as
though it were the consensus of experts in the field"

But Sam's quote is

"At the time Murray wrote The Bell Curve, these claims were not scientifically
controversial"

Whilst Klein writes

"We believe there is a fairly wide consensus among behavioral scientists in
favor of our views, but there is undeniably a range of opinions in the
scientific community."

There just seems to be a level of care of and detail that Harris lacks whilst
Klein's writers seem to have.

It's perplexing to me that Sam Harris could possibly believe he's in the right
not just in terms of the subject matter, but in terms of his behaviour.

